# violet blue leaf powder



## raine (Aug 8, 2009)

I recently saw blue violet leaf powder at a soap frangrance site.  Can I use it in my cp soap to color.  It has some great healing properties such as decreasing inflammation, skin conditions.


----------



## papahassan17 (Aug 25, 2009)

*hmmmm*

What do you mean by cp soap?
Well certainly you can use it onto your soap because it is really beneficial and it was it pretty obvious because of its price.. One website offers blue violet leaf powder and the price is almost $16... hohoho that was pretty expensive for me  just to use in a soap..
I don't have much idea if you can use it color your cp soap 
but one thing i am very sure is that BVL is really amazing


----------

